# Pain & Gain coming August 27th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

MARK WAHLBERG, DWAYNE JOHNSON & ANTHONY MACKIE STAR IN THE ACTION-PACKED COMEDY FROM MICHAEL BAY



PAIN & GAIN



Wickedly Funny Actioner Muscles its Way Onto Blu-ray™ Combo Pack and DVD
August 27, 2013



Be a Doer! 

Own the Film Two Weeks Early on Digital August 13th





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Called “outrageously entertaining” (Marlow Stern, Newsweek), “hilarious, smart, clever and fresh” (Chris Nashawaty, Entertainment Weekly) and “the guy flick of 2013” (Stephen Rebello), director Michael Bay’s hilarious dark comedy PAIN & GAIN gets pumped on Blu-ray combo pack, DVD and On Demand
August 27, 2013 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. And only for the real Doers, the film will be available on Digital two weeks early on August 13th. Based on an unbelievable true story, PAIN & GAIN stars Mark Wahlberg, Dwayne Johnson and Anthony Mackie as a group of personal trainers in 1990s Miami who, in pursuit of the American Dream, get caught up in a criminal enterprise that goes horribly wrong. Hailed by critics as “a new American classic” (Shawn Edwards, FOX-TV), this pitch dark comedy is “unhinged, frenetic, darkly funny” (Alynda Wheat, People) and “like Pulp Fiction—without the fiction!” (Mark S. Allen, KMAX-TV). Adapted for the screen by writers Christopher Markus and Stephen McFeely from articles written by journalist Pete Collins, PAIN & GAIN also stars Tony Shalhoub (“Monk”), Ed Harris (A History of Violence), Rob Corddry (Hot Tub Time Machine), Rebel Wilson (Bridesmaids), Ken Jeong (The Hangover) and Bar Paly (The Ruins).

The Blu-ray release available for purchase will be enabled with UltraViolet, a new way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them – reliably and securely – to a variety of devices. 



PAIN & GAIN Blu-ray/DVD Combo Pack

The PAIN & GAIN Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 7.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a digital copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



PAIN & GAIN Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info Mike, good to see that an action movie is getting the 7.1 treatment and in Dolby TruHD!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ericzim said:


> Thanks for the info Mike, good to see that an action movie is getting the 7.1 treatment and in Dolby TruHD!


yeah, Paramount has been ramping up the DTHD tracks lately. Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters had one too and so have a few others


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I almost went to see this film at the cheap $2.50 movie theater but my son did not show any interest in this flick. I saw the trailer and thought it be cool, but looks like it will be a rental and from there I will decide if its a future purchase


----------

